
Ask HN: What hobbies do you have? - behnamoh
There was a similar thread 10 years ago:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1349927<p>But given that life and technology have changed a lot over the last decade, I was wondering what other fellow HN&#x27;ers do nowadays to wind down?
======
rikroots
I build worlds:
[http://www.rikweb.co.uk/kalieda/index.php](http://www.rikweb.co.uk/kalieda/index.php)

------
commonturtle
I picked up a 1000 piece Jigsaw puzzle during the lockdowns. Now I'm on my
third one. It's a great way to decompress after a long day.

------
symlinkk
Mountain biking is the only form of exercise I enjoy

------
TomMarius
3D printing

